# Flatrock tonight? 3-24



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

that was a fly box that was lost. Was wondering if anyone went out today and how ya did i'll be down there tommorow morning:help:


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

I went down today I got 13 eyes 7 suckers and 1 pike. The eyes in there are getting huge. I pulled up an 8 lber today and a buddy got a 9. Saw 2 steel caught at the coffer one stone flies but that was it. Steely action is slow right now.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

woke up this mornin ready to go and had a sick kid to deal with so im goin in the mornin hope some move in tonight!!!!! nice catch today and thanks for the info


----------



## Krock.crick (Mar 20, 2009)

well i don't no about the fishin after dark there but i have fished other rivers at night for steely's and done well. I have fished flatrock early in the morn like 6 or so brought my lantern and spawn faired well also. but don't fish there on weekends or middle of the day till dark because people tend to crowd u when u fish. like it to myself and maybe afew others. if u get one on the stringer it is like a magnet for rudeness they cut ur drift off snag ur line that kinda stuff. so as far as night time u can catch fish. i like to use glow jigs tipped with waxy's, spawn bags, or nature's best a good ole fasion night crawler. so good luck to you and have fun


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

Went again last night, water went down big time. Almost down to normal. It was a walleye keeper fest. Every body with there bucket full of walleye. I left at 130 am and there were still a bunch of people there. : 0


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

MrHusky said:


> Went again last night, water went down big time. Almost down to normal. It was a walleye keeper fest. Every body with there bucket full of walleye. I left at 130 am and there were still a bunch of people there. : 0


 
so a bunch of people were poaching walleye?
did you call the law?


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I was there last night from 600 to 1200 am I seen them people with them buckets one of them had a few suckers


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

MrHusky said:


> Went again last night, water went down big time. Almost down to normal. It was a walleye keeper fest. Every body with there bucket full of walleye. I left at 130 am and there were still a bunch of people there. : 0



Did you call the law? 

Dan


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

This really outrages me that these so-called "fishermen" would do this. This is our Lake Erie walleye in there, folks. And to anyone that keeps walleye or any other fish out of season, YOU WILL GET CAUGHT, I repeat, YOU WILL GET CAUGHT. COs work at all hours of the day, every day, and even in the most adverse conditions. If I see anyone keep fish out of season, the RAP line will be on speed dial. Here it is: 1-800-292-7800. Poachers steal from everyone. I am willing to volunteer my time(if available) watching FR Park for poaching activity and then reporting it to the authorities. This is our resource. Lets help to protect it.


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't call the law because when I got there earlier in the day I called RAP on a guy that I saw keeping a bucket under the bridge, I can't be a one man army. I saw a guy catch a nice female at the bridge and walk right to his truck throw it in the back and take off. I'm sure the DNR at the almighty FlatRock are informed of whats going on. And sorry I didn't see a bucket of suckers.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*that rap hotline is a joke half the time you call they never show up or when the do it is way late to catch the violaters i have called before on people and all the co did was give them a warning so i think if i get harrased by the co i might start talking in a foreign language seems to be the best way to get out of a ticket*


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*and as for the fishing after dark generally the older cops who know who the fisherman are don't generally care it's the young save the world cops who want to make a name for themselves who kick people out at eleven *


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*yeah was down on the huron on friday hooked up with quite a few eyes and met some cool people from this site a kid fishing next to me caught about a 5 lb largemouth very nice fish haven't seen very many largemouth that big huroc in a long time*


----------

